# German Blue Rams Help



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if my german blue rams are either 2 males or 1 male and 1 female


the video
youtube.com/watch?v=0JIeyMaCMRU


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess two males.Look for one to have a red belly,that will be female.females are smaller than males also.
German Blue Ram


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

1 does look like it has a pink/red ish belly and also has bit of blue spots goin thru the black spot


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

One of em looks to have a pinkish plush belly looks to me like you have a male and female


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a female and male to me. Female rams have a pink or red blush on the abdomen. Females also have a blue sheen over the spot just below the dorsal fin, and males do not show this. Males reach a maximum length of seven centimeters, and females are usually slightly smaller.


----------

